# partition manager

## Q-collective

Ik heb op het moment, uit nood, even fedora op m'n systeem gezet, maar wil graag asap Gentoo er weer opzetten. 

De voor mij gunstigste manier is gewoon Gentoo installen vanuit Fedora, zo kan ik gewoon doorgaan met m'n dagelijkse bezigheden enzo.

Dus ik wilde via parted een partitie resizen, maar dan begint hij wat te blaten dat de ext3 partitie die ik wil resizen niet kan benaderen omdat de partitie een functie aan heeft staan waarmee parted niet uit de voeten kan ofzo.

Vraag is dus of er nog meer software is om partities mee te resizen.

Ik heb geen windows meer, dus partition magic valt af  :Razz: 

Roept u maar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlackEdder

QTparted is partition manager like. Weet niet zeker of hij ext3 kan resizen echter (hij kan reiserfs en ext2). Ik d8 dat het mogelijk was ext3 naar ext2 te converten en weer terug, maar niet zeker

----------

## Q-collective

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> QTparted is partition manager like. Weet niet zeker of hij ext3 kan resizen echter (hij kan reiserfs en ext2). Ik d8 dat het mogelijk was ext3 naar ext2 te converten en weer terug, maar niet zeker

 

Qtparted / gparted is gewoon een gui front-end voor parted  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Kan parted dan filesystems resizen? Zover ik weet (heb het nooit geprobeert) heb je aparte tooltjes voor resizen fs's en is parted alleen voor het resizen van de partities zelf. En QTparted maakt van al deze tooltjes gebruik. Niet zeker echter  :Smile: 

In ieder geval qtparted is de meest geavanceerde linux client uit en als die het niet kan dan....

Hmm ik herinner me net iets... effe zoeken op het forum  :Smile: 

EDIT gevonden: iemand anders rade bootitng aan:

http://www.bootitng.com/

 *Quote:*   

> I recommend BootITNG for 3 reasons: 
> 
> -- Supports NTFS, FAT32, FAT16, Ext3, Ext2, and I believe ReiserFS, resize, copy, etc. 
> 
> -- It's free 
> ...

 

----------

## Q-collective

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Kan parted dan filesystems resizen?

 

Het gaat om de partities, en dat kan parted prima, zonder dataverlies enzo (mag je ook wel verwachten  :Razz: ), maar omdat parted dus blijkbaar niet uit de voeten kan met m'n ext3 partitie (ext3 == ext2 + journal btw), kan ik daar weinig mee.

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm ik herinner me net iets... effe zoeken op het forum 
> 
> EDIT gevonden: iemand anders rade bootitng aan:
> 
> http://www.bootitng.com/

 

Oh ja, heb geen floppydrive   :Laughing: 

Had partition magic geen boot cd ofzo? Dus, cd erin en hoppakee, partitioneren maar.

Of zit ik verkeerd?

----------

## BlackEdder

Ik heb partition magic twee keer op mijn linux los gelaten en beide keren ging het fout. Ik zou het niet vertrouwen.

Je kan vast wel een bootable cd maken met bootitng erop... (misschien damnsmalllinux)

Je kan zoals ik al zei ook proberen je ext3 naar ext2 te converten. Aangezien het alleen + journal is zou dat niet al te ingewikkeld moeten zijn.

Hier is bv een howto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13811&highlight=convert+ext3+ext2

----------

## BlackEdder

Ik heb even in manual bootitng gekeken en je kan ook een bootable cd van maken. Is een image voor aanwezig op de site ergens

 *Quote:*   

> Do one of the following: "To create the bootable CD/DVD disc (if you accept the license agreement): Type: mkisofs  -R  -J  -V  "BOOTITNG"  - b DISKIMG3.DAT  c catfile  o BOOTITNG.ISO Then type: cdrecord  v speed=8 dev=1,0 BOOTITNG.ISO (Be sure to adjust dev= to the appropriate value) 

 

NOTE the quote was kinda screwed up by copying from pdf to text, so you will have to download the manual for the precise instructions

----------

## Q-collective

zojuist eens geprobeerd, die bootcd werkt van geen kant  :Razz: 

Ik heb de diskimg5.dat gebruikt, omdat diskimg3.dat onvindbaar was

Ik zal parted nog eens uit de kast trekken om te zien wat nou precies die error is.

Edit:

De fout is:"fout: Bestandssysteem heeft een incompatibele functionaliteit aan staan"

Er wordt echter geen melding gemaakt welke functionaliteit dat dan is   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Q-collective

Ok, ik heb het probleem maar opgelost door fedora te herinstalleren en daarbij voldoende ruimte vrij te houden voor de Gentoo installatie.

Mij is in ieder geval nu zeer duidelijk dat parted nog een hoop werk moet verzetten wil het (in elke situatie) werken!

----------

## VeXocide

Mocht het echt niet lukken, er is een dos versie van partition magic die vrij aardig zou moeten werken, die komt bij pm zelf, ff boot floppy van www.bootdisk.com en partition magic erop, booten, die kan in het ieder geval ext2/3 aan, reiser geloof ik niet.

----------

## Q-collective

Floppies dus, heeft pm geen cd?

Dat zou wel roeleren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VeXocide

Ik geloof niet dat pm een cd heeft, die dos versie zul je trouwens wel uit een windows install van pm moeten vissen

----------

## ABCC

het enige probleem is dat je niet het beginpunt van een ext2/3 of reiserfs partitie kan veranderen met parted/qtparted, verder is verschuiven geen probleem.

zie http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/

er zijn al kant en klare boot-cds voor mensen die in de toekomst leven (lees: geen floppy drive) zoals bvb

www.sysresccd.org/

waarop onder andere ook qtparted staat

ABCC

----------

